# Setting up a ltd company



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, could people give me recommendations of which companies they used to set up their Ltd companies in Cyprus. I have seen in an earlier thread someone had used fbs Cyprus, can anyone else recommend them? I have a Ltd company here in the uk but want to close it and open one up in Cyprus. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi!
I recomended them of 2 reasons

1. They are a Cypriot owned an run company that know what they do. Not all do that I found when I looked.

2. They were recomended to me by 2 different banks.

As an extra bonus they are affordable to use also for doing the books and tax things

Anders


----------



## Jessls (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks anders, we've had a look at their site and were really impressed. Their prices look very reasonable.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

We used H&P based in Nicosia in the beginning of last year to set up our ltd. 
Perhaps a bit expensive, but excellent service.
If you buy a clean 'shelf-company' then the registration of a Ltd. will take less time then to set up a brand new Ltd.
Your advisors only need to apply for a change of name, change of shareholders, directors. We bought a shelf-company and papers were organised in a few weeks time. 
Hope I've been of any help.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,
I'd recommend having a chat with Horizon Group based in Paphos. I haven't used them to set up a company (but I have used them for other services), and I know that this is something they can do.
Number is 26818356


----------



## Streaky (Feb 23, 2010)

Jessls said:


> Hi everyone, could people give me recommendations of which companies they used to set up their Ltd companies in Cyprus. I have seen in an earlier thread someone had used fbs Cyprus, can anyone else recommend them? I have a Ltd company here in the uk but want to close it and open one up in Cyprus. Thank you!


What kind of company are you looking to set up?


----------

